
Iran Cryptocurrency Launch Imminent - egusa
https://thebitcoinmag.com/iran-cryptocurrency-launch-imminent
======
fiiv
I think the interesting factor here is not political at all. It does not
matter if you agree with the sanctions or not. The fact is that clearly Iran
sees blockchain tech as a way to circumvent US sanctions on conventional
financial networks.

If they were smart they wouldn't just launch their own though. There are
plenty of crypto-currencies already out there, and if they need to find a
backdoor into sanctioned markets, then using one of those makes more sense.
Otherwise, this is going to go the way of the Venezuelan Petro – aka
essentially an exit scam as far as we can see at this moment.

